# Measured my 8 last night



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 11, 2009)

The tell of the tape:

Beam    23     --      24
G1           6 1/8     --    7 1/8
G2         10 4/8   --      9 4/8
G3           8 5/8   --     8 4/8
H1           4 7/8   --      5
H2           4          --      4 2/8
H3           4 2/8   --     4 1/8
H4           3           --     3 1/8
IS                   15 3/8

Gross green 145 3/8
Net green 141 5/8

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435268


----------



## Nitro (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats Jeff!!!!!!

That is just a fine eight point! I am impressed that you are killing deer of that caliber every year in "Tolliver" County. 

Cut my Whitetail hunting teeth there.


----------



## red tail (Nov 11, 2009)

you can't count that high.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 11, 2009)

red tail said:


> you can't count that high.



But Tater Tot can


----------



## Hoss (Nov 11, 2009)

Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 11, 2009)

GIANT 8!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 12, 2009)

STUD Jeff.....congrats again dude. I think a lot folks don't realize how big that 8 really is man! GIANT


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 12, 2009)

That is an awesome 8!  Congrats Jeff


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 12, 2009)

Great buck Jeff!  Congratulations!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya thats a nice one!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 12, 2009)

That buck gets bigger everytime I look at it Jeff !!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin17 (Nov 12, 2009)

One word, MONSTER.
Way to go


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

*Good one...*

Congrats on a big ole buck...


----------



## huntaholic (Nov 12, 2009)

*Wow !~*

Thats a GOODUN !!


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome 8 right there man congrats


----------



## florida boy (Nov 12, 2009)

big eight !


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 14, 2009)

You da MAN!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a GREAT *8*.... to be in the 140 class.


----------



## Crawfish (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome Georgia Buck!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2009)

Huge 8!!!  Congrats Jeff............








Can I borrow that horse shoe when you get done with it??


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 15, 2009)

Great looking buck! Congrats


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Killer 8pt. Good job,Congrats


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice..


----------



## dawg (Nov 15, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## Florida John (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on a very nice buck.


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 15, 2009)

congrats real good mass on it


----------



## buck1357024 (Nov 16, 2009)

great buck


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2009)

nice buck, congrats!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 16, 2009)

as you know we were gone when you dropped this one Jeff, so I just found this...

congrats on another fine stud!!!


----------



## Droptine5103 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 29, 2013)

thats a dang nice 8 pt congrats


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Oct 29, 2013)

Whopper!


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice Buck Jeff.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice buck Jeff. A big one for sure. Scott


----------



## MFOSTER (Jan 5, 2014)

Great buck congrats


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice 8!!!


----------



## NTKJake (Jan 25, 2014)

Monster 8!!!


----------



## red tail (Jan 27, 2014)

5 years later and they are still talking about it!


----------

